# Wi Devils Lake State Park



## timewizard

P1000196 copy.JPG

My favorite state park is in Baraboo.
Lots of great things to do hiking, biking, swimming.
The sites are very large with lots of room 
We spent the weekend there it rained on Sat but Sun we got are hiking in.


----------



## mswalt

Glad you had a good time.

Mark


----------



## cookie9933

Many years ago, we checked out Devils Lake S.P. but we didn't camp. It seemed to be a very nice park. Very scenic.

Bill


----------



## hkrace_fan

timewizard said:


> P1000196 copy.JPG
> 
> My favorite state park is in Baraboo.
> Lots of great things to do hiking, biking, swimming.
> The sites are very large with lots of room
> We spent the weekend there it rained on Sat but Sun we got are hiking in.


How busy was it and how much in advance did you need to make reservations?







We love to go hiking there but I have never camped there.
Any information is helpful. Thanks!
Glad you had a great time!


----------



## timewizard

It was busy all the sites with electric were full. They do have walk-up electric sites in the Quartzite 1-25 and 60. The booking is 11 months out from the date that you want. We book our sites on-line. We lucked into the site there was a cancellation that we found on the web site. We pretty much just go to the state parks for the great things the parks have to offer that most RV parks don't have. Labor Day we are going for a week up to Pennisula State Park. We can't wait!


----------



## Patrick Cluckers

Which State park you had visited? It is nice to hear that you enjoyed a lot...


----------



## Sarah Thomas

I also visit devils lake state park it is really a wonderful place luckily I also enjoy rain there. Very nice place to spend weekends.


----------

